# Ugly fishin' at Deer Creek



## theoldman (Apr 18, 2008)

Me and a couple of fishing buddies went to Deer Creek today. We fished from the bank for probably five hours and caught only five fish. Well I guess that is a fish and hour but it was pretty darn slow. If you want some fishing action don't choose Deer Creek.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Old man, thanks for the update. It will only be a couple more weeks and i'm free to fish all summer and all fall. I can't wait. We didn't get much ice fishing in this year together, but we'll make up for it this summer.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

too bad, old man. i never do too hot fishing from the shore at deer crick either, but there have been a few posts of good success.. americanforkdude- how the heck do you get to fish all summer and all fall? im jealous :twisted:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> too bad, old man. i never do too hot fishing from the shore at deer crick either, but there have been a few posts of good success.. americanforkdude- how the heck do you get to fish all summer and all fall? im jealous :twisted:


He's a homeless bum with no job and no worries. He's got a bad drug habit though...


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

> He's a homeless bum with no job and no worries. He's got a bad drug habit though


i already tried that, and it didnt work for me either.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

You know it Tex lol. I guess you could just say I'm single and I live at home. I only work 3 12 hour shifts a week so it leaves a lot of time to fish.


----------



## rockymtn_views (Oct 5, 2007)

i generally have really good success at Deer Creek on of my favorite places to go I usually hit my limit with each trip up there. Maybe it is the cheesey mellows I use.


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

your math is a little bit off

your math of 1 fish per hour is for only 1 angler since you had 3 anglers 
the math should be 5/15 for 3 People =0.3333333 Fish Per Hour

5 is fish caught 
3 anglers at 5 hours each of fishing = 15 hours of fishing time so that greatly reduces the amount of fish caught per hour.


sorry to hear deer creek was really slow for ya.

tmf


----------



## theoldman (Apr 18, 2008)

Yep your right. I didn't say I was a mathmatician just a fisherman. Got another one for you. I talked with a guy in a boat and he only caught one fish in 8 hours.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That makes me want to hitch up the boat and get on down there! :twisted: I thought ice-off was supposed to be good fishing...


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hey !! *Ugly fishin' at Deer Creek...*.....was it ugly fishermen or ugly cuz no fish ?


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I guess I won't be going up there this weekend if that is how the fishing has been. :?


----------



## seniorsetterguy (Sep 22, 2007)

takemefishin said:


> your math is a little bit off
> 
> your math of 1 fish per hour is for only 1 angler since you had 3 anglers
> the math should be 5/15 for 3 People =0.3333333 Fish Per Hour
> ...


Congratulations: You ARE smarter than a fifth grader!


----------

